

Mobile Browsers  - brucelin
http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2009/03/22/fennec-beta-1-goes-live-on-maemo-platform/#continued
It's interesting to see what's been happening with mobile web browsing.  Gone are the days of struggling with Windows Mobile's Internet Explorer or other basic browsers found in phones.  Apple's Safari for the iPhone OSX felt like a huge breakthrough, but lacked Adobe Flash support.<p>It's amazing to see products like SkyFire and now Mozilla's own Fennec mobile browser building in plug-in support to bring the mobile browsing experience even closer to the desktop experience!  These startups and smaller companies are truly taking big steps forward and filling the need for a better mobile browser that larger companies are struggling with.
======
slater
So Bruce, are you just getting into the SEO business and trying to link
"Fennec" to "mobile browsers", or are there more than one browser shown at
this link? :(

~~~
hedgehog
Just to even it out:

I tried SkyFire on someone's WinMo phone. It works so well I'm considering
ditching the iPhone for it on a Nokia.

<http://www.skyfire.com/product>

~~~
whughes
I was disappointed with Skyfire on my HTC Titan, but it's way out of date so
it runs many apps sluggishly. Opera Mobile is very slick and iPhone-ish, but I
ran into device RAM issues with it. NetFront is decent although not as fast as
other browsers. Opera Mini is great for speedy browsing and I know a number of
people who use it in a J2ME VM on Windows Mobile.

